# Kids Singing and Signing Psalms



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 14, 2007)

To publicize the forthcoming DVD by Crown & Covenant, a video clip has been posted on YouTube that shows children singing and signing (ASL) the psalms. It was produced by Eric Filson, director of _The Broken Road_. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACQtCAqR1mc"]YouTube - Kids Sign Psalms[/ame]


----------

